# West Coast FC - DA Tryouts



## West Coast FC - Girls (Apr 21, 2017)

*West Coast FC is pleased to announce Girls Development Academy Tryouts!


TRYOUTS:

Girls 2003
Tuesday May 2  
Time=5:30-7:15 
Location = OCGP #1​
Girls 2001/2002 
Monday May 1 
Time=5:30-7:30  
Location= OCGP #5 North lawn*

*Girls 1999/2000
Wednesday May 3  
Time=5:30-7:30 
Location=OCGP#5 North Lawn

Thursday May 4 (Call back *invite only) all ages OCGP #1
03 5:30-7:15
01 7:15-9
99/00 7:15-9

* OCGP = Orange County Great Park
*​


----------



## West Coast FC - Girls (May 1, 2017)

Tryouts are this week!  Hope to see you on the Pitch!


----------



## West Coast FC - Girls (May 15, 2017)

*Additional Girls 2003 Tryouts Announced!*​*May 16 and May 23
Time=5:30-7:15 
Location = OCGP #1​*
*May 17 and May 24*
*Time=5:45- 7:30*
*Location = OCGP #5*​


----------

